# An absurd, nigh-impossible request...



## Crowley (Jun 27, 2006)

So I lost some Photoshop brushes that I used all the time. They were fantastic, and with them I made things like this.

Basically I'm hoping someone recognises the brushes used and could tell me where to get them again.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you saved your files in Photoshop CS2 as .psd you might have saved the History Log (Preferences > General) which should show the names of any brushes used.

http://www.sns.ias.edu/~jns/wp/2006...story-log-to-image-metadata-in-photoshop-cs2/









If not, it will be very difficult to track them down as there are thousands of commercial and home-made ones available. Are these brushes you've downloaded for free or bought? Do you have any photoshop websites listed in your bookmarks/favorites where you might have downloaded the brushes from?

http://www.freephotoshop.com/html/free_brushes.html
http://biorust.com/index.php?page=downloads_section&catid=3
http://blinding-light.com/download/brushes
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/photoshopbrushes/
http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tools/brushes.html
http://www.photoshopbrushes.com/brushes.htm
http://magitek-designs.net/brushes/index.php?page=about_linkage


----------



## Crowley (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I lost them in a reformat so I'm going to guess they won't be there. 

I think I followed a link from that Good-Tutorials site, but given the masses of sites they have there it's like the proverbial haystack.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're really desperate to get them back, you could use *PC Inspector File Recovery* to search your drive for brush files (.ABR). It should be able to find them, even after a format, as long as their locations on the drive haven't been overwritten. Might be worth a try.


----------

